# Scrollbarer Bereich ohne Frames?



## vaporizer (19. April 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab eine Frage
Diverse Gerüchte, Informationen und Meinungen
haben mich dazu gebracht keine Frames zu benutzen.
Ist es nun möglich trotzdem einen scrollbaren Bereich zu machen?
So das beim runterscrollen die oberen 5 cm die Überschrift eben mit Buttons
bleibt.
Würde mich über diesbezügliche Informationen sehr freuen.

Schöne Grüße von Vaporizer


----------



## xxenon (19. April 2004)

Soweit ich weiß ist das nur mit Frames möglich. Das Einzige, was mir sonst einfiele wäre mit DHTML. Also konkret einen Layer definieren, der mitscrollt. Diese Lösung halte ich allerdings für eher sinnlos. Ansonsten sehe ich mit HTML keine Möglichkeit.


regards...


----------



## Klon (19. April 2004)

Es gibt dazu ein Tutorial bei uns. Suche benutzen.


----------



## Fabian H (19. April 2004)

```
<div style="width:400px;height:300px;overflow:auto;">
  <!-- Content -->
</div>
```
Verantwortlich für dir Scrollbalken ist die _overflow_-Eigenschaft (CSS).
Der Wert _auto_ führt dazu, dass, sobald der Inhalt die vorgegebene Größe überschreitet, Scrollbars angezeigt werden.


----------



## vaporizer (19. April 2004)

habe diesen div eingefügt
Der Inhalt wird auf meine vorgegebene Größe abgeschnitten
nur diese overflow:auto funktion funktioniert nicht
woran kann das liegen?


----------



## vaporizer (19. April 2004)

also gut das Problem liegt an meinem Browser Konqueror(linux)
dort funktioniert es mit <div> nicht.(leider)
weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit die bei allen Browsern funktioniert?


----------

